# the lemond fillmore road singlespeed is dying



## narberthian (Jul 23, 2006)

Lemond only started producing it a couple years ago and it used to have great tubing, carbon fork, and very good components but this year's is about the same as bianchi's and khs'. Disapointing.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I checked my local shop & the Lemond Webisite. It's still there for 2007 according to them. I was considering it since I have a Lemond that fits me perfectlly but the IRO bikes and Redline 925 look like a better value.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

narberthian said:


> Lemond only started producing it a couple years ago and it used to have great tubing, carbon fork, and very good components but this year's is about the same as bianchi's and khs'. Disapointing.


Somehow I thought you meant was being discontinued and not changed since I'd heard that it was discontinued in other forums. You are right about the components. The 07 has much lower end drivetrain parts and wheels. And I just don't like the looks of the silver. So I just ordered an 06 before they were gone. Only 5 left in the US in my size (55) so I jumped on it at the clearance price.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Also the '06 was US made and the '07 has gone "offshore."


----------

